# BLASC 2 Installation nicht möglich ?!?



## Zwergnase73 (6. September 2007)

Hallo,

wollte eben BLASC2 installieren, was scheinbar leider nicht funktioniert.

Beim Aktualisierungsversuch passiert nichts. Es steht nur "Dateien kopieren",
aber minutenlang passiert überhaupt nix.

Habe auch schon probiert, während der Installation mal die Firewall und den
Virenscanner kurzfristig zu deaktivieren, aber das bringt auch nichts.


----------



## coolman-deluxe (13. September 2007)

Hab das Selbe Problem


----------



## Slomka (13. September 2007)

coolman-deluxe schrieb:


> Hab das Selbe Problem



dito!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## Kramak (13. September 2007)

Hatte es mal kurz deinstallt und jetzt kann ich es auch nicht mehr installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Macht was dagegen!

edit: PS. mein OS ist Windoof Vista Home Premium


----------



## Rustys (13. September 2007)

dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorm (13. September 2007)

Dem schliesse ich mich mal an. Keine Installation möglich, bleib beim "dateien kopieren" hängen.


----------



## NiffNaff (13. September 2007)

bei mich och


----------



## Lerun (13. September 2007)

bei mir ebenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gundrabur (13. September 2007)

Bei mir auch !!!


----------



## Alion (13. September 2007)

ich habe es zwar nicht neu installiert, bei mir kam nur eine Meldung, dass eine neue Version verfügbar ist.
Und jetzt ist da der Blascloader und nix passiert.
Also wohl auch das gleich problem.


----------



## Krixx (13. September 2007)

Bei mir das selbe!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte macht was.


----------



## frankyk1 (13. September 2007)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Hab das selbe problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimien (13. September 2007)

jup bei mich ist es och......... 

Mein OS: Win(doofs)dos XP


----------



## Konin (13. September 2007)

Hier ebenso, scheint als wenn der Updater keine Verbindung herstellen kann.


----------



## Daimien (13. September 2007)

Ok Updater Funzt bei mir wieder..............THX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2007)

Daimien schrieb:


> Ok Updater Funzt bei mir wieder..............THX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Der FTP-Server, der die Installationsdaten beherbergt ist beim public-release der buffed-Show wie der Videoserver überlastet - sorry. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## Kramak (14. September 2007)

Es funzt wieder, lag nur an der Serverüberlastung. Da kann man mal sehen wie sehnsüchtig die leute die buffed-show erwarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amaroks (14. September 2007)

Öhm ... Bei mir gehts net! ;(

Es steht da dass ich nur noch auf Beenden klicken muss und das Update fertig ist ... aber ich kann Blasc dann nicht mehr öffnen ... Weiß nicht weiter! ;(

PLS! Help! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2007)

Amaroks schrieb:


> Öhm ... Bei mir gehts net! ;(
> 
> Es steht da dass ich nur noch auf Beenden klicken muss und das Update fertig ist ... aber ich kann Blasc dann nicht mehr öffnen ... Weiß nicht weiter! ;(
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich kann bei so ungenauen Angaben leider nicht weiterhelfen. Funktioniert der Start nicht aber die Installation ist durchgelaufen oder geht nur das Installationsfenster auf und wenn die Daten geholt werden passiert nichts? Bei spärlichen Angaben kann ich leider nichts zu der Problematik beitragen :\


----------



## Amaroks (16. September 2007)

Moin )

Also, ich doppelklicke die Setup Datei, die ich runtergeladen habe. Dann öffnet sich der Setupassistent. Ich folge den Anweisungen, gebe den Pfad an usw. Wenn ich dann am Ende der Installation bin kommt folgender Text:

Update beendet!
Klicke auf Beenden um die Installation abzuschließen!

Ok, ich folge den Anweisungen. Nur funktioniert nun nichts. ^^
Ich kann das Prog nicht öffnen. 
Die Installation dauert auch nicht mal 2 Sekunden, der obere Balken von den beiden ist voll geladen und der untere gerade mal zwei Striche. Er "hängt" bei der Datei PNews.dll.

Mach ich bei der Installation etwas falsch? ;( 


LG

PS: Hier ein Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2007)

Amaroks schrieb:


> Moin )
> 
> Also, ich doppelklicke die Setup Datei, die ich runtergeladen habe. Dann öffnet sich der Setupassistent. Ich folge den Anweisungen, gebe den Pfad an usw. Wenn ich dann am Ende der Installation bin kommt folgender Text:
> 
> ...



Deine Firewall (Router oder Personal) lässt keine FTP-Verbindungen (allgemein oder nur für BLASC) zu.


----------



## Amaroks (17. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


JUHU! =) jetzt klappt die installation =)))


Dankkkeeee!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

